

Automated password changing - hyyypr
https://www.dashlane.com/password-changer-beta

======
Artemis2
The concept is really, really good! I'm curious how they had all these
providers let them change users' passwords though, most of them don't have any
public APIs for that.

~~~
hyyypr
Disclaimer: _I work there_ We don't use any APIs, we just get in there with a
headless browser (phantom) and mimic the user actions to change his password.

~~~
Artemis2
Won't you get targeted by anti-bot systems pretty quickly? Are you doing these
changes on the user's computer or in the cloud?

~~~
kevjiang
>> Are you doing these changes on the user's computer or in the cloud?

I'm surprised this wasn't covered in the blog or FAQ. Seems like an important
detail that security-minded customers would care about.

------
stevenhubertron
Can someone smarter than myself tell me how secure this is? If I was a hacker
wouldn't i just hack Dashlane and have all the passwords?

------
xyby
Interesting. On your site it says its free. How is it monetized?

~~~
hyyypr
There's a premium version [1].

1: [https://www.dashlane.com/premium](https://www.dashlane.com/premium)

